
AI researchers design 'privacy filter' for your photos - sonabinu
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/05/180531114620.htm
======
cortexia3
There is nothing more terrifying than AI filters. The more that algorithms are
filtering our views of the world, the less we can think for ourselves.

